

Why we kept our startup (BugHerd) in Australia - jamesk_au
http://www.macropod.com/blog/why-we-stayed-in-australia/

======
jamesk_au
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9752487](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9752487)

